# Audi Drive select



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi 

Can any mk3 owner explain drive select modes;what they do to engine injection, steering wheel sensitivity, fuel consumption , wheel transmission (if quattro)?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This may help..
https://www.audi.co.uk/glossary/a/audi- ... elect.html
Hoggy.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for link! This glossary is useful  
But this still doesn't explain details of each mode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You need to spec the active suspension, dynamic steering and sports differential (if available ) to really appreciate the benefits of the Audi Drive Select, otherwise you would just end up with a sports button for sharper throttle (dynamic ), economy or auto. If you have the S Tronic your chosen driving would alter your gear changes also.
Had the full set up on my S4 and it made the car a very good all rounder.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

So here i am again with my boring questions..

1) Best drive select mode for urban driving with much starts and stops.?

2) Best drive select mode for long road trips on non highways ?

3) Best drive select mode for long road trips on highways?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Comfort mode for most situations....again it depends if you have opted for all the drive select features.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

IMO it's bordering on a waste of space. The efficiency setting means you get no engine breaking when you lift off, which isn't great and believe me, as I have tested it, does not yield better fuel consumption than any other setting, dynamic accepted. Then there's the steering - in any setting other than dynamic, the feel you get is non existent. If you want to hear the exhaust, then you need the dynamic setting again. Then the dynamic setting itself - all well and good, but the gearbox then becomes a proper nanny and if I had mag ride (thankfully I don't) that would add to the problem. As for the comfort setting, totally pointless. So, what do you do? Yep, you go to individual - set the steering and exhaust/engine to dynamic and leave the gearbox to auto. That's it. If I want the gearbox to step up its game, I just tap the S tronic lever back into Sport. So, after 8 months of ownership, I have pressed the drive select button once in the last 7 months :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Seems to look more like a gimmick on the S3 and no doubt the TT. Wassup 've very effective on the S4 and very usable in the appropriate circumstances.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

As was pointed out above, you need to have all the option boxes ticked to get the full effect.

On my A6 allroad I have air suspension, dynamic steering and the quattro differential and the car does very marked things in the various modes.

Dynamic drops the car to it's lowest ride height setting, stiffens the air dampers, sets the steering weight to minimal assistance and drops the steering to 2 turns lock to lock. The differential sends more power to the back wheels as standard and the gearbox is set to S mode. Comfort does pretty much the opposite.

On a FWD manual TT I doubt it does very much other than alter the throttle response.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

wja96 said:


> As was pointed out above, you need to have all the option boxes ticked to get the full effect.
> 
> On my A6 allroad I have air suspension, dynamic steering and the quattro differential and the car does very marked things in the various modes.
> 
> ...


well.. you can at least alter sound, steering wheel, throttle? what else do you expect?
obviously for suspension and quattro, you need mag ride and quattro...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The steering is an option that isn't available on the TT, so it won't do that. So yes, it can probably make it sound different and change the throttle mapping, but that's about all it will do on a lower-spec TT.


----------

